# Fairborn show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone know if this is on for this Saturday?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 24, 2020)

I haven't heard that it isnt.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 24, 2020)

Ok cool , I will be looking for a old stingray frame


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 28, 2020)

might go as well. But a lot of it will be the weather. 
need a few mountain bike parts..700c tires, seats, spoke protectors, pedals etc. Nothing too valuable but getting my junk ready to sell.


----------

